# Short Sunday Report



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

Had a great time with TJ today and he landed about 26 nice cats. All enjoyed 4 hours of constant catching. 










Capt Mike


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

You target largemouth and smallies too or just cats? The potomac is on my list for a freshwater trip.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

MDubious said:


> You target largemouth and smallies too or just cats? The potomac is on my list for a freshwater trip.


I do target LGMouth in the hottest of the summer months. My trips start at 3pm with ribs and chicken. A good hot sauce to help with the heat of the day. Then two anglers hop in my jet boat and we fish way back in the backwaters of the Potomac for topwater bites till past dark.


















Capt Mike


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

I might look you guys up in the near future...I was sold on the chicken and ribs!!! lol


----------

